# ayuda urgente nokia 6200 contact service



## fer_pel (May 13, 2006)

como soluciono el probema minokia 6200 me aparece en la pantaya un mensaje que dece
contact service y no me deja hacer nada porfavor como lo soluciono


----------



## asayake (Jul 6, 2006)

La unica solución es por Software o sea flashear al celular y este debe realizarse con una caja especial.


----------

